# online home job ...claming earing of 8000,10000,16000 is it true ?



## mkmkmk (Jul 20, 2006)

tke a look.......

tell me is it really true or too much tough task.....


*hylinemanagement.com/



About Home Based Jobs



Hyline Management Services have been offering home jobs to internet literates in India since 2003.

Under this home jobs scheme, internet literates who wish to earn some additional income subscribe by paying a registration fee. The subscription is valid for one year.

Every month there will be an ad allotted to every home jobs subscriber and this ad will have to be posted in different free classified ad sites (Free classified ad sites can be found by searching in search engines like google and yahoo). After posting ads in different ad sites, the confirmation reports should be send to the concerned Hyline officials every week using predetermined formats (available in the member’s page).

After receiving all the reports for the particular month (4 reports), the reports will be processed as per the terms and conditions and important instructions and the payments will be dispatched to the respective subscribers.


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 21, 2006)

I have these sort of companies on the net since `98. I  never joined any though.

The head office address is as follows:
No. 22, N.J Chambers
( Rear Wing),                                    
2nd Floor Above Teekays 
Opp. Hotel Harsha
ShivajiNagar
Bangalore - 560051 
Telephone Nos 
General             : 080-56998488, 30927901, 41130169 

If anyone is near that area, they can get more information and share with us here if interested ?

peace


----------



## mkmkmk (Jul 21, 2006)

read this.........


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32097


----------

